# Pork Shots (Spicy Pork Caramel Candy (The Ultimate Panty Dropper))



## solaryellow (Apr 22, 2011)

You heard me. This is so good it will drop even your momma's panties. I am calling it Spicy Pork Caramel Candy and suckaass from thesmokering.com deserves the majority of the credit.

I started off by taking some smoked sausage and cutting 1/2" slices. I then wrapped those in bacon to form a little cup. From there I mixed my homemade chipotle powder with brown sugar and filled the "pork cups". It then went on to the smoker for 2 hours of awesome transformation.

The sausage wrapped in bacon with a bowl of brown sugar with chipotle on top ready to be mixed in. Since this was our dinner tonight I hedged my bet and didn't cut up all the sausage in case this ended badly.








My cups runneth over.







On the UDS:







The final product:







This is seriously the best thing I have ever made. Even crack addicts would pick this stuff over crack.


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 22, 2011)

Holy Guacamole!!!!

Awesome....sweet smokey porkness..

I can see some of Boyjkos secret kielbasa heading to the WSM...

      Craig


----------



## fife (Apr 22, 2011)

Will have to try this.


----------



## big twig (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh yeah! Thank you for changing my life. Forget candied bacon this looks much better. So doing this very soon.


----------



## jewelspapa (Apr 22, 2011)

Yep, gonna try those next weekend. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## garand555 (Apr 22, 2011)

Bacon, brown sugar, chipotle, sausage...you could also consider calling them crack cakes.  I think that I might try some tomorrow night, but I'll just make enough for dessert.


----------



## solaryellow (Apr 22, 2011)

I am thinking about soaking some water chestnut halves in soy sauce and burying those in the brown sugar next time. Kind of a sausage rumaki with a spicy kick if you will.


----------



## boykjo (Apr 23, 2011)

I have a crack problem........... It follows me where ever I go.................

Nice grub..............


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 23, 2011)

That looks and sounds pretty good Joel, thanks for the idea.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 23, 2011)

Great idea, I'm definitely going to give those a try. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## solaryellow (May 22, 2011)

Did my third iteration of these tonight. I tweaked the recipe some more and I don't see how it can get any better. Since the first batch I have added paprika, granulated garlic and onion powder and the blend of flavors is fantastic.


----------



## desertlites (May 22, 2011)

What u will try to get my panties off Joel! (Grin) gonna be with the UDS and in AZ. This coming WE. And quill have to woo up a batch to go with everything I gonna be smokin. OH next time just a few Odouls will work for u my frriend.


----------



## solaryellow (May 22, 2011)

desertlites said:


> What u will try to get my panties off Joel! (Grin) gonna be with the UDS and in AZ. This coming WE. And quill have to woo up a batch to go with everything I gonna be smokin. OH next time just a few Odouls will work for u my frriend.




I am trying so hard right now not to make a comment that is gonna get me in trouble Bob. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Give it a try. I think you will be impressed my friend. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 <= O'Douls


----------



## big twig (May 23, 2011)

I just now found this thread again and couldn't remember what they were called so I was calling them pork cups but I ended up making these for a party I threw a couple of weeks ago and I have to say this may be one of my new favorite appetizers. Thanks again for sharing this creation.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 23, 2011)

Now those things look awesome there Joel. I just might have to try them on the wife one day.


----------



## werdwolf (May 23, 2011)

Those look great!  are you doing as sprinkle of this and that or have you worked out a specific recipe for this?


----------



## scarbelly (May 23, 2011)

So Joel what is the final formulation with the garlic and onion powder or is it just a dash and a sprinkle - Dont know how I missed these before


----------



## solaryellow (May 23, 2011)

I am currently using the following:

1 1/2 cups brown sugar

2 tsp homemade chipotle powder

2 tsp paprika

1 1/2 tsp granulated garlic

1 1/2 tsp onion powder.

Mix the ingredients well and then fill each "cup" with between 1 - 1 1/2 tsp of the ingredients. Smoke until the bacon is crispy.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 23, 2011)

MMMmmmm..........

More Great Diet Food !!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## alaskanbear (May 23, 2011)

MY GOD MAN.. all the ingredients of heaven!!


----------



## gersus (May 30, 2011)

Made some of this today for a dinner with friends, and it was awesome! I would've never thought to make these.  Great "snack" food.


----------



## loosechangedru (May 31, 2011)

and the Lord speaketh, "Ye shall wrap kielbasa in bacon, and yea, it shall be good." Can't wait to make em and find out!


----------



## sqwib (Jun 1, 2011)

Yep crack kills







I was wondering when you were gonna post the ingredients.

For your chipotles are you dehydrating them after several hours on the smoker?

Great Job, these are on the LIST


----------



## solaryellow (Jun 1, 2011)

SQWIB said:


> Yep crack kills
> 
> I was wondering when you were gonna post the ingredients.
> 
> ...




Pretty much. My whole process for making chipotle powder can be found at http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/100420/solaryellow-s-chipotle-powder-factory  It is very simple to do and the results are well worth the little bit of effort.


----------



## gersus (Jun 2, 2011)

I had that exact shirt when I was a kid. 

Thanks for the link, Solar.  Since I didn't have much time I just used cayenne. I'll definitely check out your chipotle.


----------



## miamirick (Sep 28, 2011)

this has football food written all over it!  you can bet cash money i'll be making some very soon


----------



## eman (Sep 28, 2011)

There will be some of these at the SELA gathering in a few weeks For sure,


----------



## solaryellow (Sep 28, 2011)

eman said:


> There will be some of these at the SELA gathering in a few weeks For sure,




I would love to hear how they are received Bob.


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 29, 2011)

Question Joel. I got some to hot for me Italian i made and thought I'd try this and share it with some friends. How thick do ya slice the sausage? maybe 3/4"? and,

 do they taste good cold? won't be able to keep them warm for long.


----------



## solaryellow (Sep 29, 2011)

DanMcG said:


> Question Joel. I got some to hot for me Italian i made and thought I'd try this and share it with some friends. How thick do ya slice the sausage? maybe 3/4"? and,
> 
> do they taste good cold? won't be able to keep them warm for long.




I try to cut them about 1/4 - 1/2" thick so you get a nice cup when you wrap the bacon around it. You want the bottom of the sausage and bacon to be flush. They taste best right off the smoker but they are still pretty damn good cold.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 29, 2011)

I met with a dietician last week, and she would be shittin' rubber nickels if she saw these!!

Todd


----------



## alelover (Sep 29, 2011)

They are so good. Don't live on em though.


----------



## homebrew (Sep 29, 2011)

Thank you who brought this thread out. These look great and are on my to do list


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

awesome looking thanks for sharing gona try these tonight.


----------



## fishwrestler (Oct 8, 2011)

Made these tonight for the Introduction to Smoking Meat  class I taught. The chef at the facility i used said that they are like crack. So addictive. LOL

There were FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for sharing with us.

Robert


----------



## solaryellow (Oct 8, 2011)

Glad they were well received Robert!


----------



## jim1900 (Dec 12, 2011)

thanks for the starter of the kelbasa bacon receipe just a few add ons thanks jim


----------



## supercenterchef (Dec 24, 2011)

just found this and am dying to try it!...though I may have to use the cayenne substitution... :(


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 24, 2011)

SupercenterChef said:


> just found this and am dying to try it!...though I may have to use the cayenne substitution... :(




Cayenne should be fine. I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 31, 2011)

solaryellow said:


> I am currently using the following:
> 
> 1 1/2 cups brown sugar
> 2 tsp homemade chipotle powder
> ...



getting ready to make these today...  Have they been updated any as far as the rub ? And I will also be using cayenne pepper as well


----------



## solaryellow (Apr 22, 2011)

You heard me. This is so good it will drop even your momma's panties. I am calling it Spicy Pork Caramel Candy and suckaass from thesmokering.com deserves the majority of the credit.

I started off by taking some smoked sausage and cutting 1/2" slices. I then wrapped those in bacon to form a little cup. From there I mixed my homemade chipotle powder with brown sugar and filled the "pork cups". It then went on to the smoker for 2 hours of awesome transformation.

The sausage wrapped in bacon with a bowl of brown sugar with chipotle on top ready to be mixed in. Since this was our dinner tonight I hedged my bet and didn't cut up all the sausage in case this ended badly.








My cups runneth over.







On the UDS:







The final product:







This is seriously the best thing I have ever made. Even crack addicts would pick this stuff over crack.


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 22, 2011)

Holy Guacamole!!!!

Awesome....sweet smokey porkness..

I can see some of Boyjkos secret kielbasa heading to the WSM...

      Craig


----------



## fife (Apr 22, 2011)

Will have to try this.


----------



## big twig (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh yeah! Thank you for changing my life. Forget candied bacon this looks much better. So doing this very soon.


----------



## jewelspapa (Apr 22, 2011)

Yep, gonna try those next weekend. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## garand555 (Apr 22, 2011)

Bacon, brown sugar, chipotle, sausage...you could also consider calling them crack cakes.  I think that I might try some tomorrow night, but I'll just make enough for dessert.


----------



## solaryellow (Apr 22, 2011)

I am thinking about soaking some water chestnut halves in soy sauce and burying those in the brown sugar next time. Kind of a sausage rumaki with a spicy kick if you will.


----------



## boykjo (Apr 23, 2011)

I have a crack problem........... It follows me where ever I go.................

Nice grub..............


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 23, 2011)

That looks and sounds pretty good Joel, thanks for the idea.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 23, 2011)

Great idea, I'm definitely going to give those a try. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## solaryellow (May 22, 2011)

Did my third iteration of these tonight. I tweaked the recipe some more and I don't see how it can get any better. Since the first batch I have added paprika, granulated garlic and onion powder and the blend of flavors is fantastic.


----------



## desertlites (May 22, 2011)

What u will try to get my panties off Joel! (Grin) gonna be with the UDS and in AZ. This coming WE. And quill have to woo up a batch to go with everything I gonna be smokin. OH next time just a few Odouls will work for u my frriend.


----------



## solaryellow (May 22, 2011)

desertlites said:


> What u will try to get my panties off Joel! (Grin) gonna be with the UDS and in AZ. This coming WE. And quill have to woo up a batch to go with everything I gonna be smokin. OH next time just a few Odouls will work for u my frriend.




I am trying so hard right now not to make a comment that is gonna get me in trouble Bob. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Give it a try. I think you will be impressed my friend. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 <= O'Douls


----------



## big twig (May 23, 2011)

I just now found this thread again and couldn't remember what they were called so I was calling them pork cups but I ended up making these for a party I threw a couple of weeks ago and I have to say this may be one of my new favorite appetizers. Thanks again for sharing this creation.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 23, 2011)

Now those things look awesome there Joel. I just might have to try them on the wife one day.


----------



## werdwolf (May 23, 2011)

Those look great!  are you doing as sprinkle of this and that or have you worked out a specific recipe for this?


----------



## scarbelly (May 23, 2011)

So Joel what is the final formulation with the garlic and onion powder or is it just a dash and a sprinkle - Dont know how I missed these before


----------



## solaryellow (May 23, 2011)

I am currently using the following:

1 1/2 cups brown sugar

2 tsp homemade chipotle powder

2 tsp paprika

1 1/2 tsp granulated garlic

1 1/2 tsp onion powder.

Mix the ingredients well and then fill each "cup" with between 1 - 1 1/2 tsp of the ingredients. Smoke until the bacon is crispy.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 23, 2011)

MMMmmmm..........

More Great Diet Food !!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## alaskanbear (May 23, 2011)

MY GOD MAN.. all the ingredients of heaven!!


----------

